# boggs and boulders halloween



## 07cat700 (Sep 29, 2010)

anybody going to boggs and boulders for the halloween ride and poker run www.boggsandboulders.com


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

i am undecide about going.. if i do i will just ride saturday..


----------



## 07cat700 (Sep 29, 2010)

me and some buddies are leaving friday after lunch and staying all weekend


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

i got a few buds goin that weekend with me didnt know there was a special thing that weekend


----------



## 07cat700 (Sep 29, 2010)

yea they have a concert sat a dj friday night a poker run both night sat there having a lighted pumpkin hunt with cash and prizes lol but it says the pumpkin are not alone


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

i havent done a good night ride since i dont know when. we might have to camp sat. sounds pretty cool


----------

